# Mike holmes



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

I was just watching an episode
He uses mesh & hot mud,& he "makes it right.":thumbsup:
From what he says,"do it right the 1st time".:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

what do inspectors know??:whistling2: I like mike he is another know it all.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> I was just watching an episode
> He uses mesh & hot mud,& he "makes it right.":thumbsup:
> From what he says,"do it right the 1st time".:yes:




Well like I always say" you can wipe ur a$$ with a leave but I,ll use toilet paper"


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Mike Holmes also refers to drywall finishing as PLASTERING. Is he right about that?

After he fixes a pos, anything that he does will look better than the original.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> I was just watching an episode
> He uses mesh & hot mud,& he "makes it right.":thumbsup:
> From what he says,"do it right the 1st time".:yes:


I think your using mesh tape to smoke big fatties

With Mike holmes being a fellow Canuck, and having seen some of his shows that only the Canadian market would of seen during his early days. One show was him dry walling, which made me laugh so hard, I never watched him again to this day.

When a H.O. hires a contractor at the lowest bid, and things go wrong, it's easy to come in with a unlimited budget to "DO it right". Also, he nver exposes the contractor who screws up. He merely promotes the construction company that he/family runs in the province I live in.

And lets not forget, those that supply material on his show are sponsors , so who is ever willing to line his pockets, gets the promotion.

And by the way, cartoons are not real, a long with Santa clause


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i've got an idea. let's forget that a certian kind of product was even mentioned and just talk about mike holmes. i really have nothing to say about either.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Another mesh thread...:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Who the hell is Mike Holmes? And do I care? :confused1:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

moore said:


> Another mesh thread...:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


I told you mesh tape topics will never die...what is so intreaging about it..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought about being a smart a$$ ,,and starting a thread on paper tape,,:sneaky2:
but Mike would not like that.:no:



[ Be like mike. just do It ]


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

One time I was taping a job with mesh tape ..,,,,.....>>>>>. then I woke up/ what a fn nightmare.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> One time I was taping a job with mesh tape ..,,,,.....>>>>>. then I woke up/ what a fn nightmare.


So.......do you paper tape your plaster jobs?:whistling2:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

When doing basecoats ---yes----- Unical and Diamond I always did up until about 4 yrs ago -- I still papertape butts with durabond on all plaster jobs---but use fiberglass thats says for use on veneer plaster ONLY!!!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think your using mesh tape to smoke big fatties
> 
> With Mike holmes being a fellow Canuck, and having seen some of his shows that only the Canadian market would of seen during his early days. One show was him dry walling, which made me laugh so hard, I never watched him again to this day.
> 
> ...


......But I like that program  .....Funny enough so does the wife :furious:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

when it comes to drywall- Mike Holmes is a hack, we should do a show about fixing mike's drywalling. They were hanging with a cordless impact, saids it all!


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

The pron dude from the 70s?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Jason said:


> The pron dude from the 70s?


NO ,but I would say Mike holmes could use some AID..:whistling2:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

moore said:


> Another mesh thread...:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


 

I use both! Paper in the inside corners and mesh everywhere else!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

chris said:


> what do inspectors know??:whistling2: I like mike he is another know it all.


**** with the capital he has to work with he can tear anything apart,


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> I use both! Paper in the inside corners and mesh everywhere else!:thumbsup:


if I had to use mesh it would go in Bevels only


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Mike Holmes also refers to drywall finishing as PLASTERING. Is he right about that?
> 
> After he fixes a pos, anything that he does will look better than the original.


Yes Drywall is only drywall in north america and few other areas it's plastering in other areas of the world i like to call it Drywall Plastering


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Mike Holmes*

As Clint Eastwood would say, He is a legend in his own mind.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> Yes Drywall is only drywall in north america and few other areas it's plastering in other areas of the world i like to call it Drywall Plastering



Bet it's the same sh%t nomatter the country


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> As Clint Eastwood would say, He is a legend in his own mind.


ok so the guy has some knowledge and skill,


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ok so the guy has some knowledge and skill,


Perhaps as a framer?

But as a drywaller?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> As Clint Eastwood would say, He is a legend in his own mind.


 The tools In That belt are brand new. 
That would make him a diy...Right?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> The tools In That belt are brand new.
> That would make him a diy...Right?


Way too clean - do you think there is room in your truck for him?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Way too clean - do you think there is room in your truck for him?


 That new tool belt...yes!
His ego ..NO!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I never saw a construction worker wearing a beaded necklace with brown bibs and a wife beater. Must be a Canadian thing.:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I never saw a construction worker wearing a beaded necklace with brown bibs and a wife beater. Must be a Canadian thing.:whistling2:


Well he is from Ontario. 

He may look "macho" with that "wife beater" on, but our compensation regulations here insist on covered shoulders on the jobsite. So its all show for the TV audience.


----------

